# back to work



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!
i can drive again and go back to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Woohoo! Looks like all went well, then. Glad you recovered so fast!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

good to know you are doing well, Feld.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's great feldjager!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You must be feeling all cooped up by now feldy. That's good you can drive again and go back to work.


----------

